# S7-1200 Modular aufbauen ist das so möglich?



## Watcher1488 (20 Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute 

bin neu hier und hoffe das ich hier richtig bin.

Also ich habe Folgende Aufgabenstellung von meinem Chef erhalten und bin mir nicht sicher wie und ob das mit einer S7-1200 möglich ist.


Unser bisheriges System ist modular aufgebaut.
Es Gibt immer ein Anzeige Modul und ein Grundmodul.
Zusätzlich kann man Erweiterungsmodule anstecken 
Die Anbindung geschieht dann über den internen Bus. 

Man muss nur an den Erweiterungsmodulen die Bus Adresse einstellen und diese im Touchpanel Menü dann anmelden.

Und Jetzt meine Frage ist das auch Möglich über die S7-1200 so ein modulares System aufzubauen über profinet Teilnehmer? 

Das bedeutet in der Hardwareconfig wird der Maximal Ausbau projektiert. 
Und danach soll am Touchpanel parametriert werden welche Module vorhanden sind.

Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## o.s.t. (20 Juni 2011)

Meist du mit "Module" deren physische (Hardware) oder logische (Funktion)? - Oder eine Mischung aus beidem? 
Kannst du mal näher erläutern?

o.s.t.


----------



## Watcher1488 (20 Juni 2011)

mit Modul mein ich eine E/A Karte + deren Funktion im Programm.

Also wenn ich ein solches Modul anmelde wird ein bestimmter Merker gesetzt und aktiviert oder deaktiviert die jeweilige Funktion.

zb. es sollen 4 Scheinwerfer an und ausgeschaltet werden.

Dann wird das Erweiterungsmodul(E/A Karte) eingebaut und in der Software mit dem Touchpanel aktiviert werden wenn jetzt der Eingang 1 angesprochen wird soll der Ausgang 1 geschaltet werden. 

Also die Software wird so programmiert das man alles Module ansteueren könnte.
es soll also nur noch mit dem Panel die Module ausgewählt werden. Damit man keinen Laptop mehr braucht.


----------



## Boxy (20 Juni 2011)

Kenne nun die 1200'er nicht so genau, also per Prinzip sollte dies möglich sein ...

*Aber* das Problem könnte bestimmt die HW Konfiguration sein oder werden.
Die Frage ist, wie Modular der Aufbau sein soll. 
Man muss ja in der HW Konfig die CPU sowie die möglichen bzw. vorhandenen Erweiterungsmodule parametrieren. D.h. wenn der Ausbau immer einem festen Muster folgt, müsste man halt entsprechend den max. Ausbau parametrieren und entsprechend evtl. Fehler unterdrücken usw.

Aber wenn man Erweiterungsmodule quasi nach Lust und Laune bzw. Funktion steckt, wird das wohl nicht gehen. Da z.B. auf dem Modulsteckplatz eine Eingangskarte erwartet wird, aber ne Ausgangskarte gesteckt ist.


Bei der S7-300 gibts z.B. in der Konfig der CPU die Möglichkeit den Anlauf "Sollausbau" ungleich "Istaufbau" zu setzen und damit läuft die CPU an, obwohl Module nicht vorhanden sind ...
Was die S7-1200 da macht wenn die Konfig von der Realität abweicht, kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Watcher1488 (21 Juni 2011)

Okay danke dann werde ich einfach mal was bestellen und schauen ob es so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle danke erstmal


----------

